# Canine hydrotherapy centre, Tollerton near Nottingham



## lou3

Dear all
I have recently taken over running Canine Academy hydrotherapy centre in Tollerton which is just on the outskirts of Nottingham. We are currently not running at full capacity for appointments and are therefore open to new clients.

We are registered with the Canine Hydrotherapy Association and all operatives are fully trained, guranteeing a high quality of service for all dogs.
Many veterinary conditions benefit from hydrotherapy including arthritis, cruciate injuries, hip dysplasia and many more. Swimming is also a fantastic way to keep dogs fit and trim for the show ring, racetrack or hunting field.

For any enquiries please refer to our website.
Hydrotherapy For Dogs | Tollerton | Nottingham | Training For Dogs - Home

or call 07828908886


----------



## bevstretton

Hi Lou
if you need someone to do canine massage let me know, also have a look at my web site Relaxing Thyme - Holistic treatments for dogs, if l can help promote your business l will

Bev


----------



## cazzajack

I did my micro-chipping course here Lovley facilities :thumbup:


----------



## Merry Dogs

I've been taking my dog to a hydrotherapy pool for weight loss. He absolutely loves it and comes out looking elated. It is lovely to see - and his weight is going down!

Good luck with your new business! I think dog hydrotherapy is fantastic.

Alison


----------

